# Wheel hop



## Dman (May 16, 2011)

I have a 2006 M6 GTO and i have been noticing a bit of wheel hop here and there, ive been told BMR drag bags is a easy fix for this or should i try maby a "stickier tire"?

any ideas? :confused


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

Both of those will help but not eliminate the problem. If you are serious about the issue gforce has some anti wheel hop axles...


----------



## Dman (May 16, 2011)

Ya i have come across those before. but at the moment, its really not in my budget, have a wedding in less than 3 weeks now =X


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

I hear ya just had a kid 2.5 weeks ago. But yeah the drag bags will help tires will too but not fix the problem entirely. It is extremely hard to eliminate it all together with the IRS.


----------



## Dman (May 16, 2011)

it really didnt start doing it untill i got a lot of mods done, i know its not a lot but im pushing 433 hp/390torque at the back wheels, and the car still has the orignial tires on it from when i bought it. my buddy said they rnt that great but they are Raptor zr's... never heard of that brand before. but tires r still mew the goat isnt my daily driver. so idk what im goping to end up doing haha


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Well you're right that drag bags are the most effective and cheapest anti-hop "cure" but it's very difficult to fully cure with a M6. I have everything: drag bags, springs, shocks, sways, every bushing, single drive shaft, trans mount mod, Ingalls Stiffy torque dampener, Harrop cover, gForce anti-wheel hop half shaft and sticky tires. I can still sometimes get stutter but at least the violent hop is completely gone. The single biggest thing always is the tire. If you don't spin you can't hop.


----------



## Dman (May 16, 2011)

Yeah i went to a tire shop today and they told me the raptor tires i have are garbage. so i orderd some Nitto 555's 275/35/18's so i hope itll fix the issue. And since i got the mods the hop isnt rlly all that bad. Just annoying.


----------

